# My before and after pic..



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi all i have posted a few pics on the board but just thought i would post my pic on the day i started my new diet and training routine and 1 from taken on sunday... My main motivation was splitting up with my Girl Friend and needed to get back on the pull haha and i have a holiday coming up to Ayia Nappa with 20 lads in 4 weeks :lol:










I have deffo got the bug and im goin to carry on training when i come back off hol and try and add some bulk...

In my first pic taken August 2010 i am 15 stone 10 and in my most recent taken on sunday i am 15stone 6


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

15 stone 6... you must be about 7 foot tall lol

Great transformation though.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Fair play mate, excellent work you should be f*cking proud!! Hope you trained your legs too!


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

nice bro

did you take any gear?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Great turnaround.

Top work


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome turn around that is mate. Well done! How tall are you then?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

totalwar said:


> nice bro
> 
> did you take any gear?


Took the words right out of my mouth! ha


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Good work mate,what a transformation!


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Im 6ft 2.. I must have heavy bones because even my mates i train with didnt belive me i was 15st 6 haha, 2 weeks ago i was 15 8 but im reli tryin to rip up for my holiday...

Yeh i train legs roughly every 10 days... I get reli sore from training them so i cant do them every week...

For the first 6 months i took an ECA stack on and off... and This sunday will be my last day on Anavar .. Ive done 12 weeks @ 100mg ED

Thanks everyone


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Gear or no gear thats great work for 9 months!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good work pal bet your ex is pi55ed :lol:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

fvck me you jammy cvnt you look awesome! good progress dude!


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks all its been hard work and a drastic change in lifestyle but its one im sticking too ...


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Simply Amazing transformation and so fast too, well done


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Send your ex those 2 pics 

Good progress mate. Keep it up.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Very impressive mate, going to be running var 8 weeks 100mg ED for my next cycle i think, i keep hearing good things. What sort of routine have you been doing mate?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done man :thumbup1:

As above, excellent transformation.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome job mate. I bet you feel awesome looking at what you've achieved, and that's what it's all about, keep it up.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

pig! lol i've been trying for months to look like that......its just not happening lol but well done dude. what did u rate of the anavar for that long and when did you see any differences?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Excellent progress mate :thumb:


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Fantastic transformation, Any tips pal?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome work mate. Was shocked to hear you say 15 stone 6. But at your height I guess.

Good work any how.

Show your ex what she's missing out on.


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Great Progress


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

There's a real change in the 2pics great work

U must b well chuffed with how far u have come

Keep it up pal


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

fecking hard work mate. well done to you and keep pushing bro, a little more mass and you'll look even better


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

top job mate.


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks every1 for the positive feedback..

Yeh i am contact with her and she has seen this pic 

I have loved being on this anavar i started to feel a difference after a week, i have found the pumps to be immense.. I am on my last few days now and if i carry a basket around asda i get a full on arm pump and keep on having to switch sides, i can get a good pump by just curling a bottle of water :lol:

Also strength has increased allot esp on my shoulders, my shoulder press at the start was 20/22.5kg dumbell and now im pressing 37.5kg/40kg.. I am v happy with that, will be interesting to see how that differs when my cycle stops...

My diet has been protein shake with Scrambled egg or Weetabix for breakfast... Ive been making my own flapjacks so i have 1 of them at 10am... Jacket potato or chicken for dinner... shake and flapjack at 3pm... Weetabix before gym on weight days and chicken and rice every night for tea... I got good results of this diet it was very boring and have stuck to that 6 days a week for the last 3 months...

I have only drank alcohol 4 times this year... I think thats helped me allot...

I have been at the gym 7 days a week... I do a weight session 1 day and then cardio and abs only the day after and so on... Ive Never do weights 2 days in a row...

Would recommend anavar, i would love to do another cycle of it, im pretty much pumped up from when i wake up to when i go to bed... I have got the gym bug and when i get back from holiday i am goin to be doing some more research into my next cycle plan


----------



## Dan86 (Sep 4, 2009)

Looking good mate awesome transformation!! I'm jealous hopefully this will give me the kickstart I have needed for the past year!!


----------



## crashcusion (Feb 14, 2010)

looking good fella


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Well done mate cracking work!


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks everybody for the comments and positive feedback... Still got 4 weeks to my holiday so im still trying for the 6 pack


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done really good work. Think this might give me the motivation I've been needing


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow thats amazing! Well done!

Just curious what make of anavar did you have?


----------



## Hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi sorry for the late reply... It was prochem.....

Holiday all over and done with for me, time to get back to the gym and try to add some mass...

After finishing my anavar cycle and a shocking diet for 2 weeks in nappa i have lost some strength and allot of deffination, been back at the gym a week and i can feel it coming back already, looking forwad to the next few months of eating and training haha

Thanks again every 1 for the positive feedback


----------

